# Is Adam Morrison a smoker?



## ansoncarter

some guys on another board swear he smokes cigarettes. I did a google search, and there's a ton of stories on him being a smoker lol

anyone hear that before? I didn't

thats pretty crazy if it's true lol


----------



## Dee-Zy

links?


----------



## ansoncarter

google.com


----------



## ansoncarter

actually, it seems like it's just messageboard talk and some people with blogs saying he's a smoker. People that know him from schoo,l or heard coaches say he smokes

but still. Pretty surprising how many people think he smokes


----------



## tobybennett

Looks like someone who would smoke. LOL


----------



## speedythief

So I guess the big question is does he sit at the cool kids table in the lunchroom?


----------



## Flush

Mario Lemieux smoked for several seasons in the NHL.

If it is an issue it will turn up


----------



## melo4life

if adam morrison smokes i wouldnt reckon his fitness was up to nba standards


----------



## trick

speedythief said:


> So I guess the big question is does he sit at the cool kids table in the lunchroom?


I never did


----------



## crimedog

melo4life said:


> if adam morrison smokes i wouldnt reckon his fitness was up to nba standards


vlade did ok for a while.


----------



## CrookedJ

Yeah Vlade was a 3 pack a day smoker for much of his NBA career.


----------



## danred7

CrookedJ said:


> Yeah Vlade was a 3 pack a day smoker for much of his NBA career.


Wow, I never knew that.

He does look like someone that smokes though. He seems a little Jittery in between plays. But if he did, don't you think we would of had concrete proof by now, not 2 weeks before the draft.


----------



## Banjoriddim

CrookedJ said:


> Yeah Vlade was a 3 pack a day smoker for much of his NBA career.


that much? I knew that he smoked but 3 pack a day as pro baller just wow...


----------



## shookem

Good for him. I think I finally found the dude I want the Raps to draft.

AMMO is sooo Euro-ish. Smoking, 'stache, floppy soccer hair.


----------



## ansoncarter

...and poor cardio, coughing all the time, gross yellow teeth, erectile dysfuntion

I don't want this guy calling timeouts to take a smoke break

I say we draft rudy


----------



## shookem

ansoncarter said:


> ...and poor cardio, coughing all the time, gross yellow teeth, erectile dysfuntion
> 
> I don't want this guy calling timeouts to take a smoke break
> 
> I say we draft rudy


Ahh, yes I see you believe everything you read there bud. I smoke, I don't have yellow teeth or penis problems (other than it's too big most of the time :biggrin: ). I haven't had a cold in five years and can still ball with the best of them.


----------



## shookem

ansoncarter said:


> ...and poor cardio, coughing all the time, gross yellow teeth, erectile dysfuntion
> 
> I don't want this guy calling timeouts to take a smoke break
> 
> I say we draft rudy


And besides, why do you care if he had penis problems or yellow teeth? Does that affect his ability to put the ball in the hoop?


----------



## Dee-Zy

shookem said:


> And besides, why do you care if he had penis problems or yellow teeth? Does that affect his ability to put the ball in the hoop?





According to him, it does affect his ability to put something in the hoop.


----------



## Team Mao

Dee-Zy said:


> According to him, it does affect his ability to put something in the hoop.


ZING. If he can't put it in the hoop, he's not a Sam Mitchell kind of guy. 





Just to clarify, I'm not referring to basketball hoops.


----------



## rainman

never heard that one(morrison smoking), the kid is a diabetic and is very much into taking care of himself healthwise, would be shocked actually if he did. we are talking cigarettes right.


----------



## shookem

Team Mao said:


> ZING. If he can't put it in the hoop, he's not a Sam Mitchell kind of guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to clarify, I'm not referring to basketball hoops.



Good job guys, I set it just waiting for someone to knock it out of the park. :cheers: well done.


----------



## Dee-Zy

shookem said:


> Good job guys, I set it just waiting for someone to knock it out of the park. :cheers: well done.





I wonder what the hell you thought I was talking about.


----------



## ansoncarter

yeah cigarettes

those guys were saying he smokes weed all the time too though heh


----------



## Benis007

i heard somewhere that dirk smokes over a pack a day.


----------



## Dee-Zy

ansoncarter said:


> yeah cigarettes
> 
> those guys were saying he smokes weed all the time too though heh




well Birdman smokes weed and look at him, he's ...




oops


----------



## shookem

ansoncarter said:


> yeah cigarettes
> 
> those guys were saying he smokes weed all the time too though heh


Really? Damn, this guy is a party animal. I think he'd conform to the NBA though. Maybe he was just figuring that he was in college and should have some fun (have a smoke and a toke), but once he turns pro his attitude will change.

At least he's not stealing computers.


----------



## jdg

ansoncarter said:


> yeah cigarettes
> 
> those guys were saying he smokes weed all the time too though heh


Come on. He lives in the Pacific Northwest. Did you expect him to not smoke weed?


----------



## ansoncarter

I don't mind he smokes weed. Rather he didn't, but, it's not like cigarettes

and weed causes erectile dysfunction too I believe


----------



## ATM

ansoncarter said:


> I don't mind he smokes weed. Rather he didn't, but, it's not like cigarettes
> 
> and weed causes erectile dysfunction too I believe


Who cares if he smokes weed? I bet at least 40% of the players in the NBA smoke weed. 
I mean look at T-Mac, there is no way that guy isn't a pothead.


----------



## Benis007

Dee-Zy said:


> well Birdman smokes weed and look at him, he's ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops


if i am not mistaken birdman didn't get kicked out the league for weed. i heard it was like cocaine or some "type c" class drug.


----------



## pmac34

ATM said:


> Who cares if he smokes weed? I bet at least 40% of the players in the NBA smoke weed.
> I mean look at T-Mac, there is no way that guy isn't a pothead.


crack not pot


----------



## ballocks

where exactly did this come from? his hair? if this man is a diabetic who smokes, he probably has quite a bit of learning to do. i'd be more than shocked. 

but it especially bothers me that you see some people worry about his "diabetes"- and then just brush aside this rumour as immaterial (i.e. the diabetes matters; the smoking not so much). the ignorance is rampant, imo. to my knowledge, diabetics are all normal people with a disease- or put differently, healthy people who have an extra thing to worry about. i honestly don't care whether a player is a diabetic or not- it changes nothing. the adam morrison without diabetes is the same player as the adam morrison with the disease. it doesn't make a lick of difference on the court (or anywhere outside the bathroom). 

what would bother me- scare me- would be a diabetic smoker. if there are still type 1 diabetic smokers in this world, they symbolize sheer ignorance. complications from that disease don't take hold until later in life (well past "nba retirement age")- and are rendered far more likely to arise in the case of patients who smoke cigarettes or do anything to jeopardize the health of the heart. if adam morrison smokes, that would be pathetic and sad. it would also lead me to close the book on his prospect with the team i follow- that fact (that he smokes) would simply suggest (too) many things. 

but i don't think he does. i've never met the man but, like i said, i'd be shocked. it would border on the ridiculous, especially considering his pre-draft intentions to publicize his disease and perform charity endeavors. i think this rumour is the result of somebody who has too much time on his/her hands, and is an all-around ignorant chap/lassie. of course, should it be proven accurate, i'd be flabbergasted and glad to know.

peace


----------



## ansoncarter

^did you just call me all around ignorant? 

lol man. that came outta nowhere. guess maybe I am though. but still. didn't have to tell me lol


----------



## TRON

if senor pornstache does in fact smoke, I hope it's not habitiual and more social...at least for his sake!


----------



## Lope31

shookem said:


> Ahh, yes I see you believe everything you read there bud. I smoke, I don't have yellow teeth or penis problems *(other than it's too big most of the time :biggrin: )*. I haven't had a cold in five years and can still ball with the best of them.


I'm sure you'd be fine if next time you just loosened your grip.



Furthermore, I've played with enough smokers to know that it hardly effects how they play in games or practices, if they're good they're good. Although it obviously effects them in running drills and the like. But the one issue that worries me about basketball players smoking, is that sure they may be able to get by (and even do well) in games and practices, but I've never met a smoker who was hell bent on improving and getting in better shape on their own time.

In a nutshell, if you smoke, you're not a serious basketball player. I dare anybody to refute this. Not in North America at least. It would be interesting to get some proof as to whether Morrison does or not. It doesn't mean he would be a bad player, but I'll pass in favour of a player who cares about their career (and their life for that matter).


----------



## no_free_baskets

are we really debating about this?? i must confess to being oblivious to how smoking would affect someone with a diabetic condition, but really is this that big of a deal??? unless the guy was smoking up during timeouts or something, i honestly couldnt care less...


----------



## anniebananerz

Any self-respecting athlete would not smoke.


----------



## For Three! Rip City!

We have a lot news about Adam in the NW and I've read nothing about him smoking. I have serious doubts that it's true. It doesn't seem to fit his profile. I suppose anything is possible though.

He just scrimmaged Rudy today and by all acounts Rudy was physically dominant at times. Rudy is younger, more athletic and not as passive as once reported. If I were the Raps I would be picking him No 1.


----------



## Crossword

ansoncarter said:


> ...and poor cardio, coughing all the time, gross yellow teeth, erectile dysfuntion
> 
> I don't want this guy calling timeouts to take a smoke break
> 
> I say we draft rudy


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Post.of.the.year.


----------



## rebelsun

Keon Clark smoked cigarettes, didn't seem to bother him too much:

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ljt4dDPGBpE"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Ljt4dDPGBpE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## mo76

I quit for a month and a half (cigarettes). Smoking doesnt really hurt you if its just one a day, if you dont have one right before a game, but if you smoke alot there is no way you can play basketball at a high level. There is no way adam morrison smokes.


----------

